# Downloadmanager aktuelle downloadgeschwindigkeit rausfinden?



## Guest (1. Jul 2005)

Hi,
ich habe mir einen download manager geschrieben. Jetzt habe ich folgende frage. Ist es möglich die downloadgeschwindigkeit zu ermitteln? Der Code mit dem eine Datei über http gedownloaded wird sieht wie folgt aus:

```
URLConnection con = new URL(pfadURL).openConnection();
            con.setDoInput(true);
            InputStream in = con.getInputStream();
            FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream(new File(pfadRechner));
            int tmp = -1;
            while ( (tmp = in.read()) != -1) {
                out.write(tmp);
            }
            in.close();
            out.flush();
            out.close();
```

Hat da einer von euch eine lösung??


----------



## Beni (1. Jul 2005)

Frag alle Sekunde ab, wieviele Bytes gelesen wurden (Dazu wirst du wohl einen zusätzlichen Thread benötigen), und du hast die Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Natürlich musst du noch einen Zähler implementieren, irgendeine Variable, welche bei jedem Schritt der Schleife um 1 erhöht wird.


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2005)

Eine fertige klasse oder methode gibt es nicht dafür??
Wenn ich abfrage, wieviel schon geladen wurde, mit was mach ich das am besten?? Mach ich das Über File?? Gibt es da irgendwie eine ressourcensparendere Methode. Es soll ein downloadprogram werde welches eine datei in mehreren threads gleichzeitig downloaden kann. So ähnlich wie getright nur halt für andere Betriebsysteme.


----------

